# Upgrade question



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

Hi guys 

Need some advice on new RDA.

Currently using a CLT v3 on my paragon mech. Totally happy with the setup but now i am itching for a new RDA. Typical  

Anyway i have been looking at the following:

Dark Horse
CLT v2
Plume Veil
(all clones)

Does anybody have any thoughts, comments or other suggestions?

Main requirement would be a comfortable balance between clouds and flavour.

Thanks

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/15)

definitely go with the dark horse!

you can get it with a chuff drip tip and a delrin insert if you want to use a regular drip tip. the dark horse pushes thick dense clouds with full on flavour. very easy deck to build and a really cool airflow spinning ring configuration.

the plume veil is also a good buy, it has big juice wells but i find the air flow not enough for my cloud addiction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

Thanks @shaunnadan , appreciate the feedback

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHeunis (18/3/15)

Marquis is the new "must try" atty on the block...


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

Thanks @WHeunis. Is the Marquis more flavour oriented?

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHeunis (18/3/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks @WHeunis. Is the Marquis more flavour oriented?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk



I would place it in the flavour category, but it does have quite a decent airflow range, so it is pretty capable in the fog department.
I suspect very much on par with the Veritas, if not slightly better.


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

I can see this becoming yet another expensive exercise  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/15)

the marquis tilts the balance more in favor of the flavour than clouds. 

few cons i have found :

there are 4 extra inserts in the box (why sooooo many ??? )
the drip tip isnt standard 
the drip tip is secured by an o ring which is not supplied as an extra... so mine broke and now the standard drip tip is too loose.


----------



## kimbo (18/3/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Need some advice on new RDA.
> 
> ...


You may also look at the Derringer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

What do you guys think abt the Troll RDA?

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/15)

kimbo said:


> You may also look at the Derringer



i second that, Derringer is great !


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

kimbo said:


> You may also look at the Derringer


Thanks Kimbo

Will do

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/15)

I third the Derringer.

I hated the Marquis... real pain to build.


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

I've noticed that the Deringer gets a lot of love on this forum

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> What do you guys think abt the Troll RDA?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk



build deck similar to the hobo v2, has a unique airflow and top cap. grinning troll staring back at me on a dry hit is going to be rather annoying, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> build deck similar to the hobo v2, has a unique airflow and top cap. grinning troll staring back at me on a dry hit is going to be rather annoying, lol


Haha. That could get most annoying

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

So currently i should get the Derringer and the Dark Horse. Hehe

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (18/3/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> I've noticed that the Deringer gets a lot of love on this forum
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


With good reason, great RDA. Small, easy to build, great flavor and Clouds that will keep up with the best of them


----------



## Andre (18/3/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> So currently i should get the Derringer and the Dark Horse. Hehe
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


Both good choices imo.


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the responses.

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (18/3/15)

My two favourite, and fitting the 'balanced' quota - Marquis and Odin.


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> My two favourite, and fitting the 'balanced' quota - Marquis and Odin.


I had a look at the Odin. Currently the loki labs clone is out of stock so will have to wait  seems to be quite the decent little RDA

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (18/3/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> I had a look at the Odin. Currently the loki labs clone is out of stock so will have to wait  seems to be quite the decent little RDA
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


I thought Loki Labs made the original Odin?


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> I thought Loki Labs made the original Odin?


Quite correct Ashley but Vape club has a clone that says Loki Labs on it. So more a misstype by me.  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (18/3/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> I had a look at the Odin. Currently the loki labs clone is out of stock so will have to wait  seems to be quite the decent little RDA
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk



Really good.

On top of being a great allrounder, its a really good quality clone. Well, the Vape Club one at least.


----------



## huffnpuff (18/3/15)

Lol, I'm sitting in the same boat with my CLT V3, love it but want another atty to do other builds on. As a baseline, I think one should look at what you want to upgrade on the CLT. One thing I'd like is a similar design atty but with easier center building so currently weighing up some of the budget 4-post cloud-oriented china jobbies like the Mutation X V2/ Mutilator / Dragon/ Yep / Troll. The Cigreen Triangle looks interesting too. Just sucks having so many options

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/15)

ive got the odin on my reo mini permanently!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (18/3/15)

My BF Odin's awesome, but BF Derringer next on my list too:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/15)

Thanks for all the advice. As usual the forum shines with helpful members  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> definitely go with the dark horse!
> 
> you can get it with a chuff drip tip and a delrin insert if you want to use a regular drip tip. the dark horse pushes thick dense clouds with full on flavour. very easy deck to build and a really cool airflow spinning ring configuration.
> 
> the plume veil is also a good buy, it has big juice wells but i find the air flow not enough for my cloud addiction.


Hey Shaun mate, hows things? Question, what is the smallest rig available with the self built coils, reason for askin, at this stage I'm still leaning towards the mouth to lung hits, and find it a bit difficult with the big driptips and massive airflow to do mouth hits, any suggestions?


----------



## WHeunis (19/3/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Hey Shaun mate, hows things? Question, what is the smallest rig available with the self built coils, reason for askin, at this stage I'm still leaning towards the mouth to lung hits, and find it a bit difficult with the big driptips and massive airflow to do mouth hits, any suggestions?



RDA? most BF RDA's (for reos) would be 19mm. Cyclone, RM2, etc comes up in my head.
RTA? Kayfun Mini. One of the vendors here still have some on their site, I just can't recall which...
But you can always just take what you got, tighten the airflow, and get a smaller/narrower driptip!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (19/3/15)

WHeunis said:


> RDA? most BF RDA's (for reos) would be 19mm. Cyclone, RM2, etc comes up in my head.
> RTA? Kayfun Mini. One of the vendors here still have some on their site, I just can't recall which...
> But you can always just take what you got, tighten the airflow, and get a smaller/narrower driptip!


I'm still new to vaping, so still on my ching chong bong...lol, and it pulls fine, glass started leaking tho after only 8 days, but i'll be looking to get something else on the 25th, so all advice greatly appreciated, thnx mate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/3/15)

PMFSL @Ching Chong Bong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> definitely go with the dark horse!
> 
> you can get it with a chuff drip tip and a delrin insert if you want to use a regular drip tip. the dark horse pushes thick dense clouds with full on flavour. very easy deck to build and a really cool airflow spinning ring configuration.
> 
> the plume veil is also a good buy, it has big juice wells but i find the air flow not enough for my cloud addiction.


So i ordered the Dark Horse today. Will report back once i have a build on it. Also ordered loads of juice from @Oupa

 

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (20/3/15)

Derringer or Odin


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/3/15)

Odin coming once vapeclub stocks up again

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

